# my lcd monitor has a orange spot on the screen



## bigl2007

theres a orange spot on my lcd monitor that i bought in like october i notice that its the only orange spot there is out of my entire destop wallpaper background i changed the wallpaper and its still there what can this be it didnt used to be there i realized it was there this morning could this be a problem in the near future cuz its a small tiny orange spot that is very tiny

by the way Merry Christmas


----------



## PC eye

JScreenFix is a freeware for repair of stuck or dead pixels found on lcds available at http://www.jscreenfix.com/ FireFox is strongly recommended for running the free tool while online. For problems seen with IE go to http://www.jscreenfix.com/faq/15-why-cant-i-run-jscreenfix-in-internet-explorer


----------



## heyman421

how small is it?

is it a single pixel?  or is it an actual area on the screen?  almost like a crt-hot spot


----------



## Iluvpenguins

sounds like a stuck pixel to me.


----------



## kof2000

need to cut off the nacho cheese.


----------



## bigl2007

*single pixel*

its just one very small noticeable orange dot spot im going to try those programs now thanks


----------



## ceewi1

If the program fails to help, you can try gently massaging around the dead pixel.   Keep in mind that there is a possibility this can actually make the problem worse, though.  Stuck pixels are generally not covered under warranty, but you may want to take a look at the warranty terms - some manufacturers will exchange the monitor.


----------



## bigl2007

*hrmm*

can a person use more then one internet browser? i believe ive seen it done im so used to internet explorer anyways im gonna install firefox and try to fix the problem


----------



## bigl2007

**

didnt work so does this mean the pixel is dead its orange looking still


----------



## bigl2007

*it was a stuck pixel*

http://www.computerforum.com/69112-how-fix-dead-pixel-lcd-monitor.html

thanks to this guide to help me figure out how much pressure to apply i fixed the problem  Thank You All Very much for your help and support i appreciate it very much Merry Christmas i wish you all the best New Year Ever


----------



## bigl2007

*can somebody*

tell me how to turn spell check off on firefox browser so it doesnt show that red line under my purposely misspellled words cuz that gets really annoying?


----------



## bigl2007

*heres a picture i found online*

my stuck pixel was this color i found it online i fixed it now tho just wanted to show what it looked like in case somebody else has the same problem
http://www.tabletpcreviewspot.com/assets/406.jpg <--- stuck pixel picture


----------

